# Cedar Chest - Refinished



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

This was an old Lane cedar chest that had be "antiqued". Only you older guys will remember - 1960's antiqueing kits. They were the latest rage at the time and a nightmare to strip off. I mean REALLY a nightmare. Anyway, the owner wanted it stripped and refinished. After stripping I realized what they had. 
I did not use any stains except for touch-up powders on the appliques and on the poplar edge trim with some glaze here and there. These appliques were dense with no grain pattern and had to be 'painted'. Poplar, well, poplar is poplar and also had to be painted. Everything else was just clear coated.
Lots of touch-up and grain painting also was needed.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Gorgeous job Tony. That should make someone very happy. Did you take a before picture?

John


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I dont think I took any before pics. It was painted white with a thick paint. It was painted with what was called an "Antiquing Kit" back in the 1960's. It was a thick paint with built in spots and discoloration to make everything look "French Provincial".
The customer hasn't seen it yet but I will ask them for some before pics if they have any. This was given to the customer by an elderly aunt. 
__________________


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Before Photo*



jdixon said:


> Gorgeous Did you take a before picture?
> 
> John


Just as I hoped. Wifey had a photo. She takes pics so that some year I will add them to my website.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

That looks great Tony great job...I have a solid cedar chest given to me from the parents that was made in 1926. I was not as lucky as you to have the original finished look. So I am in the midst of redoing it, it is sanded I just have to find the time to get out there and fix the damage to the wood from over the years. One of these days I will get back on it and pull it out from under the blanket on it and get it done.

John


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job Tony. That looks awesome. It's amazing what a difference a finish makes. The before picture is nothing more than an eyesore but with the appication of a flawless finish, you have made it into a beautiful heirloom. Again, I say nice job. 
Ken


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

WOW! I bet that sucked. 

Looks amazing now!


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Beautiful restoration.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

What a difference. Great work. I'm sure that job required a lot of attention to detail and patience. Glad you were the one to do it because it looks phenomenal.


----------



## brendanrcarpenter (Apr 14, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Tony
What did you use to remove the Antique finish.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, what a difference!! Excellent job! That is definitely an heirloom piece now.


----------

